# Going under 12lbs.



## Mdeth1313

*Going under 12lbs.- NOW WITH PICS*

My scott cr1 frame w/ its current build has been coming in at 12.75lbs. That's w/ a set of reynolds stratus dv rims w/ a white industries front hub and tune rear hub. 
I recently has a pair of reynolds cirro sv (shallow carbon rim) rebuilt using only the rims-- the hubs were replaced w/ a m5 in the front and tune for the rear, using pillar ti spokes. Since these are NOT everyday wheels, I went w/ a stronlight ct2 cassette (12-25) and m2racer bolt on skewers.
I put the bike on the scale and it came up at 12.08 lbs. I was using a strap to hold the bike to the hook on the scale. I weighed the strap and it came up at .1 lbs, putting the bike just UNDER 12lbs. That's just sick. If I still had m2racer pedals that would shave another .2-.3 lbs, and if my new easton slx fork came anywhere near the claimed weight (this will be remedied shortly- I didnt pay all that money for something that comes in 40g overweight) it wouldnt even be that close.
Again, its not an everyday wheelset, but its nice to know I got there. I included a pic of the "everyday wheelset" as well (the wide rims!)

I didnt post the pics of the bike on the scale- you can view that at:

http://fairwheelbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5335 -- scroll down a bit once you're there!


----------



## Juanmoretime

Well done! Bring some rope to tie it down so it doesn't blow away when you break for a pee.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mdeth1313

Juanmoretime said:


> Well done! Bring some rope to tie it down so it doesn't blow away when you break for a pee.:thumbsup:



Taken care of -- I dont get off the bike, I just pull to the side of the road, let go the yellow flow and off again-- keeping the bike from blowing away trumps civility!


----------



## sevencycle

*My scale hooks under nose of saddle perfect balance...*

Look hsc5 fork is much lighter and mates very well with CR1 geometry.


----------



## Coolhand

Mdeth1313 said:


> My scott cr1 frame w/ its current build has been coming in at 12.75lbs. That's w/ a set of reynolds stratus dv rims w/ a white industries front hub and tune rear hub.
> I recently has a pair of reynolds cirro sv (shallow carbon rim) rebuilt using only the rims-- the hubs were replaced w/ a m5 in the front and tune for the rear, using pillar ti spokes. Since these are NOT everyday wheels, I went w/ a stronlight ct2 cassette (12-25) and m2racer bolt on skewers.
> I put the bike on the scale and it came up at 12.08 lbs. I was using a strap to hold the bike to the hook on the scale. I weighed the strap and it came up at .1 lbs, putting the bike just UNDER 12lbs. That's just sick. If I still had m2racer pedals that would shave another .2-.3 lbs, and if my new easton slx fork came anywhere near the claimed weight (this will be remedied shortly- I didnt pay all that money for something that comes in 40g overweight) it wouldnt even be that close.
> Again, its not an everyday wheelset, but its nice to know I got there.
> 
> I have a couple of crappy pics, but its got the weight on the scale-- I'll post when I'm on the other computer.


Pictures man, we demand pictures!


----------



## DMFT

sevencycle said:


> Look hsc5 fork is much lighter and mates very well with CR1 geometry.


I agree completely - Why would one not put the BEST fork made on their bike???


----------



## Mdeth1313

I considered the look fork, but I just purchased and edge 2.0-- not lighter, but should be the BEST.

As for putting the hook under the nose of my saddle- that's a risky venture on an all carbon saddle.

I'm hoping to get pictures up tonite!


----------



## david462

wow, 40g over for the slx fork? i coulda sworn ive seen pictures of those weighed and some came in way under 300g.

thats dissapointing, i just ordered one for my build


----------



## sevencycle

*What crankset/BB*

What crankset/BB


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Mdeth1313 said:


> My scott cr1 frame w/ its current build has been coming in at 12.75lbs. That's w/ a set of reynolds stratus dv rims w/ a white industries front hub and tune rear hub.
> I recently has a pair of reynolds cirro sv (shallow carbon rim) rebuilt using only the rims-- the hubs were replaced w/ a m5 in the front and tune for the rear, using pillar ti spokes. Since these are NOT everyday wheels, I went w/ a stronlight ct2 cassette (12-25) and m2racer bolt on skewers.
> I put the bike on the scale and it came up at 12.08 lbs. I was using a strap to hold the bike to the hook on the scale. I weighed the strap and it came up at .1 lbs, putting the bike just UNDER 12lbs. That's just sick. If I still had m2racer pedals that would shave another .2-.3 lbs, and if my new easton slx fork came anywhere near the claimed weight (this will be remedied shortly- I didnt pay all that money for something that comes in 40g overweight) it wouldnt even be that close.
> Again, its not an everyday wheelset, but its nice to know I got there.
> 
> I have a couple of crappy pics, but its got the weight on the scale-- I'll post when I'm on the other computer.


Jeeze...can't imagine cutting the weight of my bike in half.


----------



## Mdeth1313

sevencycle said:


> What crankset/BB


It's a k-force light (w/ the included bb)- my alterations were extralite octaramp chainrings (96g for both) and extralite chainring bolts.


----------



## Cruzer2424

Wow. That's amazing.

Can you post the rest of the build list? 

I guess I'm interested in the bar/stem the most.


----------



## Mdeth1313

Cruzer2424 said:


> Wow. That's amazing.
> 
> Can you post the rest of the build list?
> 
> I guess I'm interested in the bar/stem the most.


The bar is a stella azzurra Lario- I dont think they make them anymore, I found it on ebay, weighs about 185g, but much stiffer than a kestrel ems sl pro. Stem is extralite ul (road 100mm), either 82 or 87g.

Ok- here goes (sub 12 format):

Frame- scott cr1sl (size M)
Fork- easton slx (for now- will be switched out for an Edge 2.0- probably little to no weight change)
Wheels- cirro sv rims, m5 front hub, tune 180 rear hub, pillar ti spokes,servizio corse tires
Skewers- m2racer bolt on
Cassette- stronglight ct2 12-25Chain- kmc x10sl
Crankset: fsa k-force light, extralite octaramp rings (50-34), extralite chainring bolts (k force light bb- bb sleeve removed)
Front Derailleur- campy chorus braze on(tuned)
Rear Derailleur- sram red (w/ carbon fiber pulleys)
Shifters- sram red w/ btp clamps
Cables- der. cables sram stock w/ power cordz housing, brake cables-power cordz w/ nokons
Brakes- KCNC w/ swissstop yellow
Bars- Stella Azzurra Lario
Bar Tape- Deda
Stem- Extralite UL Roadstem (26.2 x 100)
Pedals- Time RXS Ulteam Ti
Bottle Cages- Tune & BTP (13g each)
Saddle- MLD carbon
Seatpost- control tech i-post (31.6 x 230mm), btp seatpost clamp
Computer- garmin edge 305 (cadence/speed sensor as well)

What did I forget?

Stuff in bold is the sub 12 setup- the wheels I use everyday are reynolds stratus DV's- WI LTA front hub (for now), Tune 180 rear w/ d/a 12-27 cassette.


----------



## sevencycle

Stronglight Pulsion crankset 170mm 423g.Custom steel isis BB 136g = 559g. is your CT seatpost light


----------



## Mdeth1313

sevencycle said:


> Stronglight Pulsion crankset 170mm 423g.Custom steel isis BB 136g = 559g. is your CT seatpost light



Interesting-- still, if its got isis, I dont want it. My previous crankset was a kcnc w/ isis bb and the spacing caused all kinds of shifting issues I dont have w/ the outboard bearing setup. Performance over weight gain I guess.

The control tech post is about 163g, I know I can go lighter, but my saddle's rails are not compatible w/ the halfpipe/beam setup of most of the lighter stuff-- I'm NOT giving up that saddle, its the most comfy one I've used in 11 years.

On a side note, I switched my easton fork for an edge 2.0. No going back. No weight difference (although it will be less when I switch to an ultrastar plug) but the stability, tracking, etc is much, much better.


----------



## sevencycle

Chainline is more adjustable with ISIS BB.Shift problems would be more from KCNC crankset not BB. I found outboard bearing BB to have too wide Q-factor that lower's my power output.Look HSC5 fork handles perfect on my CR1.


----------



## Mdeth1313

sevencycle said:


> Chainline is more adjustable with ISIS BB.Shift problems would be more from KCNC crankset not BB. I found outboard bearing BB to have too wide Q-factor that lower's my power output.Look HSC5 fork handles perfect on my CR1.


Now that I think of it-- quite possible. Still, I'm very happy with the setup and it wasnt my goal to get under 12lbs, it just happened (which makes it even better). Q-factor hasnt been an issue. 

I looked at the HSC5, although availability and price played in a bit, I'm really loving this edge fork- looks, ride, etc. When they come out w/ the edge 1.0, I'll have saved enough to switch over to that.


----------



## B15serv

Thats a great looking bike. Im kinda laughing at the thought of you getting on a 16.5 pound bike and thinking man this is a tank. Just curious though, I noticed you have spacers above your stem, planning on cutting or no?


----------



## sevencycle

Is that a microwave oven sitting on your stem... I have been told *hot* power bars are "tasty"


----------



## Mdeth1313

B15serv said:


> Thats a great looking bike. Im kinda laughing at the thought of you getting on a 16.5 pound bike and thinking man this is a tank. Just curious though, I noticed you have spacers above your stem, planning on cutting or no?


My other bike is a steel frame equipped for loaded touring and (now) pulling my kids in a trailer-- that one weighs around 28lbs-- it has fenders so I do use it to commute in the rain and for winter rides.

As for the fork, I switched to an Edge 2.0 and I still have the same spacers -- I was playing w/ the height of the bars, but it seems this is as high as I'd go so I'll cut it at some point in the near future.


----------



## terzo rene

Does the weight include that freaking laptop you have strapped to the stem?

Seatpost is a porker as are the cranks. Nothing else glaring on the list.


----------



## farva

Just curious, how do you like the ride quality of the EC90SLX on the CR1 frame? I had the exact same setup (same frame size too) & found it way too twitchy. Turns out the Scott rake is 45 & Easton is 43 (at least the one I had). I thought it looked a little out of place too. I went back to the original fork.


----------



## Mdeth1313

farva said:


> Just curious, how do you like the ride quality of the EC90SLX on the CR1 frame? I had the exact same setup (same frame size too) & found it way too twitchy. Turns out the Scott rake is 45 & Easton is 43 (at least the one I had). I thought it looked a little out of place too. I went back to the original fork.



I ditched it. Went for an edge 2.0-- much better ride (although same rake)


----------



## Mdeth1313

terzo rene said:


> Does the weight include that freaking laptop you have strapped to the stem?
> 
> Seatpost is a porker as are the cranks. Nothing else glaring on the list.



yes, it includes the garmin-- if you'd like to buy me one of the xx-light seatposts (350-450) from germany I'd be happy to switch out the post (same goes if you'd like to spring me for a vuma quad- compact of course). My saddle doesnt work w/ the ax-lightness setup (rails cant handle it)-- I'm NOT getting rid of the saddle as once again, function over rules weight (especially when the saddle only weighs 70g).

but just let me know when you've got those other parts for me!


----------



## raymonda

I've never heard of an SLX weighing in more than the spec'd 290. I own one an weighed it out of the box and it came in at 290. Others have too, and 290 was the weight. I wonder what's up with that?


----------



## clgtide1

Mine came in at 284 uncut. I have heard a few people say that the newer ones are now over 300 grams. I guess Easton got tired of all the warranty claims (mine included).


----------



## Hand/of/Midas

clgtide1 said:


> Mine came in at 284 uncut. I have heard a few people say that the newer ones are now over 300 grams. I guess Easton got tired of all the warranty claims (mine included).


its not uncommon in some types of manufactering for first run products to be drastically lighter than much later runs, this is due to the molds wearing in and allowing more material to pass through, an example is alum rims. though i dont know if this would affect carbon at all really, as its hand laid.


----------



## jhamlin38

That is an absoltuley sweet build. Have you considered going with nokons? Not a big dollar and prolly lighter still. How less would it weigh if you used vumaquads,lighter seatpost, and nokons? What wuz cost of new edge fork?


----------



## Mdeth1313

jhamlin38 said:


> That is an absoltuley sweet build. Have you considered going with nokons? Not a big dollar and prolly lighter still. How less would it weigh if you used vumaquads,lighter seatpost, and nokons? What wuz cost of new edge fork?



thanks-- I have nokons on there for the brakes-- I had powercordz housing and decided to use that instead of the nokon housing for the der. cables. I acquired another control tech post that weighs 20g less than the current one and if I did go to vumaquads I figure the most I'd save is 100g.
I got the edge fork for $400 from crumpton cycles-- rumors are the edge 1.0 should live up to the hype- that would be a goal for the spring- I'd probably save almost as much weight from going to a 1.0 as I would using the vumaquads. I also have a set of m2racer orb pedals (and cleats) that I could use to knock off at least 3oz (84g), but I've got my fit to the bike down so well I wont even switch out the seatposts right now-- 2 weeks ago I completed a 125 mile ride at 20.2mph avg, which was a personal best, so I'm leaving things the way they are right now.


----------



## terzo rene

Easton forks have been on sort of a yo-yo diet plan. The first generations all came in near the claimed numbers, then the SL's started losing weight and now the latest ones seem to have gained weight on both SL and SLX models so depending on which vintage you are comparing you could probably get identical weights in some cases.


----------



## Mdeth1313

terzo rene said:


> Easton forks have been on sort of a yo-yo diet plan. The first generations all came in near the claimed numbers, then the SL's started losing weight and now the latest ones seem to have gained weight on both SL and SLX models so depending on which vintage you are comparing you could probably get identical weights in some cases.



They suck now (for WW). I had an 08 slx fork in my hands the other day-- they've now set up the steerer tube with threads-- their plug "screws" into the threading. Cute, except said $500 fork now weighs 359g. I got my edge 2.0 for $400 and it weighs 30g less (and looks better, and rides better and......) Even worse-- it's the easton plug which I think came in at 19g or nothing because of the threading, nothing else will fit.


----------



## raymonda

I think you meant 09 not 08 fork. They also list the weight at 329 not 359. Did you weigh one?

I have 3 Easton forks. EC90 Aero, and 2 SLX's. I like them all and they are my preferred fork. After I have cut them to my size, small, the slx's weigh in at around 260 grams, are plenty stiff and track great. prior to the Eastons have have owned Columbus, Look and Time carbons. The Eastons are my favorite but then again YMMV.


----------



## Mdeth1313

raymonda said:


> I think you meant 09 not 08 fork. They also list the weight at 329 not 359. Did you weigh one?
> 
> I have 3 Easton forks. EC90 Aero, and 2 SLX's. I like them all and they are my preferred fork. After I have cut them to my size, small, the slx's weigh in at around 260 grams, are plenty stiff and track great. prior to the Eastons have have owned Columbus, Look and Time carbons. The Eastons are my favorite but then again YMMV.



must have been an 09-- I did weigh it- my scale was 359. I had an easton for a long time-- used it on 2 different frames-- when I switched to the edge fork I found a huge difference in stability, overall ride and especially tracking - could also be frame size/geometry-- 

I'd really like to get my hands on the edge 1.0 fork, but given the economy and my wife and I living within our means (unlike 90% of the US), that's not going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## kbiker3111

Very awesome bike. This is not meant as a flame, but I love the irony of a compact crank and (everyday) 12-27 gearing on a 12 lb bike.


----------



## Mdeth1313

kbiker3111 said:


> Very awesome bike. This is not meant as a flame, but I love the irony of a compact crank and (everyday) 12-27 gearing on a 12 lb bike.


yeah- I tried smaller (larger) gears but with all the climbing around here I found this works best, especially for the longer rides.


----------



## spastook

If your ultimate objective is ultra low weight, remember Sampson titanium pedals 227 grams a pair. I have a pair from the mid nineties. The only down side was they had a cleat that was difficult to walk on and wasn't recommended for riders over 180lbs. I'm guessing your Time pedals gotta be heavier than that.


----------



## raymonda

I have got the same pair with a new set of cleats and fresh bearings. Nice pedal back in the day but the 209 gram Ritchey micro v4 pro is alot better and can be had for $65 a pair discounted.


----------



## Mdeth1313

spastook said:


> If your ultimate objective is ultra low weight, remember Sampson titanium pedals 227 grams a pair. I have a pair from the mid nineties. The only down side was they had a cleat that was difficult to walk on and wasn't recommended for riders over 180lbs. I'm guessing your Time pedals gotta be heavier than that.


I went w/ time for the bigger platform. Ummm, these are the ulteam ti carbon pedals, which weigh in at 182, 183g for the pair. If I really wanted to go light, I'd break out my set of m2racer orb pedals which come in at 99g for the pair-- but, I like the time pedals for the larger platform and the fact that the company is still around.


----------

